

Ask HN: are all of foursquare venues user generated? - pedalpete

I'm trying to figure out if FourSquare gets venue data from another source, or if it is and always was user generated?<p>I know they have this page 
http://foursquare.com/add_venue, but I'm trying to figure out if that is the only method that venues get added to FourSquare.<p>The reason I'm asking is I'm trying to figure out for a new site I'm working on (not location based) how much you can rely on users to generate reliable content similar to locations?
======
byoung2
I'm not sure how reliable this is:

<http://aboutfoursquare.com/foursquares-data-problem/>

 _Every bit of venue data on Foursquare has been entered by users. That has
led to a wide variety of problems throughout the system._

